# mallardtone crow calls???



## predator hunter

Does anybody know if these are good calls or not?


----------



## Flyrod444

I think that mine, Gibson, and Malardtone are the best 3 crow calls made today.
Jack


----------



## predator hunter

this makes me sick. I just bought a primos crow call and I was going to buy the mallardtone on ebay but I didt know anything about it. :******:


----------



## predator hunter

I just bought a mallardtone and got it today.


----------



## Flyrod444

How do you like the Malardtone?
Jack


----------



## predator hunter

Its alright but I guess I just dont know how to use it real good yet. any advice?


----------



## Flyrod444

Go to Crowbuster.com and buy "hand calling crows" at the crow mart. The CD is as good as it gets at helping you learn how to call crows. It is also done by Bob.
Jack


----------



## predator hunter

Thanks thats one more item on the christmas list! This morning I was out there messing around and I called one in boom the 410. dropped him!


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Jack,

It is good to see you here! I bought one of your calls from the Crowmart and I love it. Picked up Bob's CD too, very informative.

I need to practice with your call more, but the results so far have been good. Sometimes I get lazy though and just pull out the homemade MP3 E-caller instead. It is murderous.

From a fellow NC boy, Durham. (Misplaced NoDaker),

Robert


----------



## Flyrod444

Robert,
I'm glad you like my call. It takes some practice, but with the use of Bob's tape and time, calling crows is a blast. I use a FX3 caller and my hand calls in combo, when hunting. Electronic calls are great in hunting crows.
Jack


----------



## Estaban

Hello Predator hunter,

I agree with Jack, The very best calls out there that I have found are Jack's, Gibson & Mallardtone. When I was first starting out getting my feet wet with crow hunting I went to the local stores and bought those plastic calls and one by one I found that no matter how hard I tried I could not get teh sound that I wanted to mimic the local crows. I then found crowbusters and found an overabundance of information and I also found that the crow-mart does NOT sell anything that does not work. I still have a big ole' pile of crow calls but when I'm in ht efield the only calls I take are J. Mincey, mallardtone, and my two gibsons!

:sniper:


----------

